# Mid year NSW Case Swap 2015



## Dan Pratt (27/3/15)

Hi All,

I have seen the other states running these and it appears NSW hasnt done one for a number of years. It would be great to swap out and then enjoy the beers from other brewers. I have no idea what the normal proceedure is but firstly need to know if we have enough interest?

At a guess each brewer would bottle 24 Longneck beers and we can arrange a place to bring them and swap. Quite keen to make it a winter theme but it doesnt matter what you make and have the due date during the first week of June, somewhere near or in the Metro Area of Sydney.

Lets see who is in:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2.
3.
4.
5.

:beerbang:


----------



## H0U5ECAT (27/3/15)

I've been thinking about this myself.
We could work with a local HBS in the area for a meet & greet, swap etc.
Maybe Hop & Grain?

Those boys are generally keen to have a info night and have a show off of BIAB, AG etc.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/3/15)

Hop and Grain would be perfect, I know Fletcher who works with Sam there so it could be the right option.

I will text him and ask.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/3/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4.
5.
.....


----------



## H0U5ECAT (27/3/15)

Alright.... Put me down for a my Hop Gobbler.


----------



## fletcher (27/3/15)

hey guys.

talked to sam, we're super keen to host it at the hop and grain. so count myself and him in!

not sure what we'll be brewing yet but sounds good.

fletcher.

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/3/15)

Don't have long necks or a planned brew but I'm sure with a few weeks of attention I could sort both. So I'm in!!

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## barls (27/3/15)

I've got long necks if you need some.


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/3/15)

Searching ebay now barls I'll let you know if I come up short


----------



## marksy (28/3/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8.
9.
10. 


I've been wanting to try this. I'm def in.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (28/3/15)

Should we put down a tentative date?
I think the week before the June long send. Give us tie to brew and age our best.

Long knecks only? Or how about stubbies?


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/3/15)

The usual swap rules min 640ml or equivalent. So if using smaller bottles 2 per swap. Happy to go with that standard.


----------



## motch02 (28/3/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9.
10.

Sounds a treat!


----------



## Topher (28/3/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.

Sounds fun. If It's a few months away I have plenty of time to brew, and seek the official SWMBO permission to attend, (my last visit to the Taphouse has seen most my privelidges revoked).


----------



## barls (28/3/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.
11.
12.
13. barls
​**** it I'm in. happy to host down a few of these.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/3/15)

Crikey Barls, all these new names!! Remember those days in your back yard ..........................................


----------



## paulyman (28/3/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.
12.
13. barls

I'm keen.


----------



## skb (28/3/15)

paulyman said:


> 1. Pratty1
> 2. Hou5eCat
> 3. MickeyR
> 4. fletcher
> ...


----------



## Reman (29/3/15)

skb said:


> 1. Pratty1
> 2. Hou5eCat
> 3. MickeyR
> 4. fletcher
> ...


Time to pop my swap cherry!


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/3/15)

Looks like we have a case swap. Still aiming for 24 brewers.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/3/15)

Can admin please change this to:

NSW Case Swap 2015


----------



## H0U5ECAT (7/4/15)

Hey Fletch, Are we going to lock down a date for this?


----------



## H0U5ECAT (7/4/15)

And if anyone wants me to run up a few profile cut labels for them for the event, drop me a pm and we'll sort out the artwork thingy.
It will cost you a bottle of your best. ;-)


----------



## Josh (8/4/15)

I see FGZ managed to comment on this swap but didn't actually sign up. C'mon Fatz. The Dragons aren't playing the GF until October.

Also, the standard target number used to be 28 as you can fit 14 longnecks in a milk crate. If we all bring 28 bottles, then we can swap extras to double up on a few beers. Thoughts?

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh


----------



## n87 (8/4/15)

ahhhhhh fek it, im in.

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87


----------



## barls (8/4/15)

Josh said:


> I see FGZ managed to comment on this swap but didn't actually sign up. C'mon Fatz. The Dragons aren't playing the GF until October.
> 
> Also, the standard target number used to be 28 as you can fit 14 longnecks in a milk crate. If we all bring 28 bottles, then we can swap extras to double up on a few beers. Thoughts?


he would have to brew something first to take part. i hear his new woman has him on a tight leash

I'm happy with capping at 28 but saying that lets see how we do first.


----------



## fletcher (8/4/15)

H0U5ECAT said:


> Hey Fletch, Are we going to lock down a date for this?


hey mate. let me ask sam and see what the deal is. is it normally a whole day thing? not sure it can be held IN the shop on a day we're open if so.


----------



## barls (8/4/15)

I'm happy to host it but i can't do the long weekend as ill be away.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (8/4/15)

Fletch, same as your late night bit. 
All chip in for pizza and swap a few beers.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/4/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87
16. Cortez

I'm 90% sure I'll be right for this - will know for sure when a swap date is confirmed 

I'll see if I can rustle up some others from the gong

Cheers


----------



## digety (9/4/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87
16. Cortez
17. Digety

Count me in.


----------



## marksy (9/4/15)

What's the rules and regulations? I haven't done a case swap before.


----------



## contrarian (9/4/15)

Count me in as well. Can't get the list to copy properly on my phone 

18. Contrarian


----------



## Reman (9/4/15)

marksy said:


> What's the rules and regulations? I haven't done a case swap before.


Yeah, I'd be interested in this as well.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/4/15)

Here's the blurb from 2013 NSW Xmas in July...

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET! The bottle will be labeled with your designated number (ideally on the cap).
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforeseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days.
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of April, but it will suit the host and most swappers.

================

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian


----------



## marksy (9/4/15)

Thanks for that. So I`m guessing we can make any style of beer we want. I have a few in mind, that I`m happy with.


----------



## Reman (10/4/15)

So regarding the rules, I have no 750ml+ tallies and since PET it out, where can I get or purchase these? This is starting to make this case swap a little bit of an expensive proposition...

As for style of beer I'm thinking either a Hefeweizen or an all-Aussie APA, any conventions for choosing a style?


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/4/15)

Reman said:


> So regarding the rules, I have no 750ml+ tallies and since PET it out, where can I get or purchase these? This is starting to make this case swap a little bit of an expensive proposition...
> 
> As for style of beer I'm thinking either a Hefeweizen or an all-Aussie APA, any conventions for choosing a style?


worse for me I only have grolsh bottles, and usually keg 

ED: Im sure I could force myself to drink two cases of long necks soonish


----------



## fletcher (10/4/15)

H0U5ECAT said:


> Fletch, same as your late night bit.
> All chip in for pizza and swap a few beers.


awesome. will check today and see what days/dates work best and post again.


----------



## n87 (10/4/15)

well, I will prob be offering up my Vienna Lager. ended up more of a Schwartz Beer, but still nice.
have one batch left in the cube.


1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian


----------



## fletcher (10/4/15)

spoke with sam re: hosting it at the warehouse.

we're happy to have it here, but it can't be a whole day or whole evening affair mainly for a few reasons (liability etc being in a shop premises). we're happy to offer the space for an evening for an hour or two, and have a few beers, in early june. how does that sound? 

if it's more of a whole day thing or where there are lots of drinking then we won't be able to have it here and can shift it to barl's place or something if he's keen 

who gets the call on it; pratty?


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/4/15)

Hi all,

I'm overseas and will be more available in a week or so to respond. 

As a quick mention, the rules posted were not my rules and those will be reviewed, personally I don't have PET bottles but see no reason why any bottle can't be used provided its 750ml. 

Ps. Thanks Fletcher and Sam at hop and grain for the option, will speak via phone when I get back.


----------



## barls (10/4/15)

as i said I'm happy to have it at my place and we can sit down have a few beers run the smoker, pizza oven or bbq. I've got the space.

as for those looking for bottles I've got a decent stash and can probably cover a few people if they need them.
i don't care about what bottles are used but the reason it was limited to 750ml glass was a few people go upset as the pets are 680 and then you had the odd person throw in a grolsh which are 600ish.


----------



## Reman (10/4/15)

I'll put up a hefeweizen 

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman - Hefeweizen 
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian


----------



## marksy (12/4/15)

Just buy cases of coopers longys for the next while. That's how I got my bottle stash up. You'll always them even after the swap.


----------



## contrarian (17/4/15)

Either that or put something up in the but or sell forum, there's people giving away long necks or parting with them for a few bottles of your finest on a weekly basis.


----------



## fletcher (17/4/15)

i've only ever had/seen 750mL PETs myself barls? are they older ones perhaps? in any case i'm happy to use glass and use yours mate, or sort something out.

also happy to have it at barl's place if it's a day event and people wanna drink on. sounds awesome all the same.


----------



## barls (17/4/15)

It's been a while since I bought them mate.


----------



## Moad (17/4/15)

Interested pending brew and social calendar, following and tba


----------



## paulyman (18/4/15)

I am joining the list of those away on the June Long Weekend, so any weekend aside from that one.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/4/15)

Brewed a RIS for the swap. Has a touch of peat in there and will be adding some oak down the track.

Cheers


----------



## barls (20/4/15)

planning a smoked brown later this week.


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/4/15)

I'm boring was thinking something along the lines of an IPA as it'll assist in making space for more of yobs hops


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/4/15)

1. Pratty1
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla



Can't let this go untouched. Might give the "Better Red Than Dead" another whirl.


----------



## barls (22/4/15)

I've got a bottle of barley wine that says fats pulls out.
any takers


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/4/15)

Hi All, 

Just took 5 mins to check the calender and thinking Saturday June 20, mid arvo ( location either Hop & Grain or Barls place ) This gives us all 6 weeks if you haven't already made your batch. Be advised that your beer can be brewed and packaged just before the decided date and the brewer can have a suggested chilling date to allow for correct bottle conditioning of the beer. 

Can you please confirm that you can make this date 20th June? 

The bottles can be either 750ml Long necks Or 750ml PETS and at this stage we have 19 entries. 

Dan


----------



## Mikeyr (27/4/15)

Dan,

20th looks like a plan....my contribution went into the fermenter yesterday.

Mike

P.S. who the hell is Mickey .... :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/4/15)

Mikeyr said:


> Dan,
> 
> 20th looks like a plan....my contribution went into the fermenter yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

What are you making?

Dan


----------



## n87 (27/4/15)

20th is free for me so far.


----------



## Mikeyr (27/4/15)

Dan,
Slightly Amber IPA, home grown recipe using a lot of Chinook and Simcoe. A homage to Tower 10, well the piney punch anyway.
I piloted the brew last weekend, just about to bottle V1 and it's bloody drinkable straight out of the fermenter if a little "chewy". Makes me start to think about keg systems..............
Just need to lay my hands on some more Simcoe for the dry hopping!
Cheers
Mike

PS would be great to get the "menu" up against the names, was also thinking of putting up my recipe to the database, wonder if we could all share those with a case swap tag of some sort????


----------



## n87 (27/4/15)

Mikeyr said:


> PS would be great to get the "menu" up against the names, was also thinking of putting up my recipe to the database, wonder if we could all share those with a case swap tag of some sort????


I would love to give you the recipe... but even if my computer didnt crash... and loose my beersmith data. I think nick (barleyman) stuffed up my grain (which ended up quite nice all the same).

So i really have no idea of the recipe at all. All i know, is i have a cube of it ready for fermenting.


----------



## barls (27/4/15)

should be fine for the 20th
mine was brewed yesterday. its a smoked brown which i home smoked the malt with plum wood for 8 hour


----------



## paulyman (27/4/15)

20th sounds good. Started fermenting my first no chill pale ale yesterday. One cube got mosaic and one got zythos, will dry hop with 2g/L of mosaic and zythos.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (27/4/15)

20th works.
Although, after the wedding I'm going to have to put a new batch up quick smart. Totally tapped out of the gobbler brew. :-\


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/4/15)

Can everyone please add the beer they plan to make for the swap:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## barls (27/4/15)

Mikeyr said:


> PS would be great to get the "menu" up against the names, was also thinking of putting up my recipe to the database, wonder if we could all share those with a case swap tag of some sort????


normally we put up a thread with them all in there.


----------



## paulyman (27/4/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat
3. MickeyR
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## aussiebrewer (27/4/15)

Pratty mate I would love to get in on this but as you know I probably wont have any beer to bring lol. Ill put my name down if I get a brew on by then.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/4/15)

aussie brewer said:


> Pratty mate I would love to get in on this but as you know I probably wont have any beer to bring lol. Ill put my name down if I get a brew on by then.


The time has come for you to make beer!

Take 350g of the 11kg's of Amarillo you have stashed in the freezer out and make a IPA, you know you want to. :super:


----------



## marksy (28/4/15)

I'll probably be working or working away on the 20th. Not sure what I plan to make yet but brew day is this weekend. Just waiting for the other stuff I brewed to finish up. Might go a ESB or brown ale. I'm digging those ATM


----------



## aussiebrewer (28/4/15)

Pratty1 said:


> The time has come for you to make beer!
> 
> Take 350g of the 11kg's of Amarillo you have stashed in the freezer out and make a IPA, you know you want to. :super:


Your not wrong, I'll add myself to the list if I get a brew past the wife


----------



## Mikeyr (28/4/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/4/15)

ok I have a fairly simple Lager around 1048 OG and 1012 FG Pils, Pale, Carapils, Tiny bit of crystal, Just about ready to bottle.
or
Tonys Little Creatures Bright Ale Pils subed with Pale OG 1051+ 1 bottle Dark candy and 1 bottle Amber candy fermented on Belgian abey. (should be around 7% calling it the Baby Belgian)

Which one you guys wanna try?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/4/15)

20th works for me - will have 2 kids in tow though :unsure:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/4/15)

That's an impressive beer recipe list Cortez......stouts, peated malt and rye are the clear winners!!


----------



## barls (28/4/15)

all going to plan
1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/4/15)

barls said:


> I've got a bottle of barley wine that says fats pulls out.
> any takers



When I'm there, that bottle will be mine. h34r:



> Can everyone please add the beer they plan to make for the swap


keen little grasshopper. I'm still undecided .. the Coopers Lager or the Brigalow Draught ................. :super:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/4/15)

Cortez The Killer said:


> 20th works for me - will have 2 kids in tow though :unsure:


they'll have to go in the back of the ute with all those beer crates..... who's shot gunning the front seat? There's like half a dozen IBUs coming ...


----------



## H0U5ECAT (1/5/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## MastersBrewery (1/5/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## Topher (1/5/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## marksy (4/5/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla


----------



## marksy (5/5/15)

Pitched my yeast tonight. Hopefully all goes well. Just realised I need a few more longys. Better go buy a case of coopers.


----------



## mb-squared (5/5/15)

OK, looks like I'll have something ready for this. Probably an APA but maybe an IPA. 

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA


----------



## Reman (11/5/15)

The hefe went down this weekend, just waiting for the yeast to spin up.

Do we put recipes here or will there be another thread?


----------



## n87 (11/5/15)

Finally got the Vienna Schwartz in the fermenter... and it has taken off!

Should be able to get a nice long lager with this one.

Have we finalised a date/venue yet?


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/5/15)

Hi All, Barls has been able to lock in his place for the case swap, offering to crank up the pizza oven and provide lunch for the group, already into the top bloke category.

In return for such accommodation an additional bottle of another beer you have available at the time I think would be fair, or offer in someway to chip in on the lunch, everyone ok with that? 

The address and exact time will be posted soon, the date is the 20th June.

Someone asked about recipes, Id suggest posting your recipe in the what are you brewing now thread and add the link beside your name. 

Another note is how will we recognize each beer after the swap? personally Id just give each lid the number I am on the list, but that's a bit lazy so might be time for a label run


----------



## paulyman (11/5/15)

I'm pumped for this. Happy to chip in for the extra beer.


----------



## barls (11/5/15)

up to you all about labelling. as a minimum i suggest a number on the lid.
as i said in the pm. happy to flash up the bbq, pizza oven and smoker as needed.
best way is to have a couple of people put their hands up for the obvious things like bread, nibbles and the such.
bring something that can be cooked in one of the three i mentioned. ill whip up some things for the day and most likely do them in the smoker.


----------



## marksy (11/5/15)

If the 20ths a weekend I'll be working most probs. Can I drop off before during the week? 

Labels I'd go with the number you are on the list. Quickest and easiest. 

Happy to add an extra beer in for host, sorry I can't beer there. My work roster is 7days mainly weekend sports like AFL and NRL.


----------



## barls (11/5/15)

shouldn't be a problem mate. i only work two days a week.


----------



## marksy (12/5/15)

barls said:


> shouldn't be a problem mate. i only work two days a week.


Sweet mate.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (13/5/15)

I'm quite happy to bring a keg to the cause. Still have a keg left over from the wedding.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (13/5/15)

Barks, where's your joint? Obviously just tell us the suburb rather than posting your Addy on line


----------



## H0U5ECAT (13/5/15)

Re labels, I'll do a run of two dozen per punter.
We can all slap them on at the meet up.


----------



## barls (13/5/15)

im in denistone east, near west ryde and top ryde.


----------



## barls (13/5/15)

H0U5ECAT said:


> I'm quite happy to bring a keg to the cause. Still have a keg left over from the wedding.


bring a keg, ill have my normal 5 on tap well i should have.


----------



## hobospy (16/5/15)

mb-squared said:


> OK, looks like I'll have something ready for this. Probably an APA but maybe an IPA.
> 
> 1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
> 2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
> ...


21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/5/15)

I'm sure the event will be well catered for in the liquid department. Now the food, I know barls has addressed, but man can live on bratwurst alone so I was thinking perhaps a list of who will be attending for the day or just dropping off and maybe an idea of food you think, you might want to bring. No use catering for 20 when only five are staying for lunch.

Attendee
1 Masters
2
3
4
5
6


Food
Masters - Ribs (for smokin) Potato salad

Ed spullin


----------



## n87 (17/5/15)

Swappers:
1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone



Lunchers:
1 Masters
2. n87
3
4
5
6


Food
Masters - Ribs (for smokin) Potato salad
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already


----------



## Mikeyr (17/5/15)

Swappers:
1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone



*Lunchers*:
1 Masters
2. n87
3 Mikeyr
4
5
6


*Food*
Masters - Ribs (for smokin) Potato salad
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!


----------



## paulyman (17/5/15)

Swap beer is bottled, tasted nice out of the fermentor, so looking promising. The second batch was supposed to be kegged yesterday but having a few hiccups with the new system.

Swappers:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. fletcher
5. sam m
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone



*Lunchers*:
1 Masters
2. n87
3 Mikeyr
4 Paulyman + SWMBO
5
6


*Food*
Masters - Ribs (for smokin) Potato salad
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.


----------



## barls (17/5/15)

looking good I'm bottling some time this week.
just as a heads up ribs are about a 6 hour smoke to do right.
just to make you aware.


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/5/15)

Yeah thought of that today barls, sure I could could give you a hand early in the day to setup, if that's good with you. Just let me know what time to turn up!


----------



## barls (18/5/15)

not that there is much to set up but you want to do them is say 8 would be the time to put them on. if you want to come past earlier in the week i can put them on when i get up and they will be ready when you get here. I've got a rack in the freezer and could do them as well. that would put them around the 2 pm mark.


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/5/15)

sounds like a plan.


----------



## fletcher (19/5/15)

hey guys. so sorry not to post in ages. uni work has been too stressful and i'll be on internship during this time. sam m and myself will have to pull out


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/15)

Swappers:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - ~9% - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## marksy (24/5/15)

Just bottled all mine.


----------



## Reman (25/5/15)

Was going to bottle this weekend but the bugger decided to stall at 1.020, it's been sitting at 18c so I've given the FV a swirl and brought it up to 22c to try and get it to finish. Apparently WLP380s a little notorious for stalling, so hopefully this will get it moving.

Tasting very good out of the FV a nice mix of banana and clove.


----------



## barls (25/5/15)

bottled today.


----------



## marksy (25/5/15)

Reman said:


> Was going to bottle this weekend but the bugger decided to stall at 1.020, it's been sitting at 18c so I've given the FV a swirl and brought it up to 22c to try and get it to finish. Apparently WLP380s a little notorious for stalling, so hopefully this will get it moving.
> 
> Tasting very good out of the FV a nice mix of banana and clove.


Mine stalled at 1.020, I had to give it a few swirls over couple of days and wrapped it in blankets. Got it down to 1.011, I was in panic mode for a few days there. Haha.


----------



## Reman (25/5/15)

marksy said:


> Mine stalled at 1.020, I had to give it a few swirls over couple of days and wrapped it in blankets. Got it down to 1.011, I was in panic mode for a few days there. Haha.


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## n87 (26/5/15)

Mines down to 1.008, and sitting at 0C since Saturday.

I dont think I will get it bottled till just before the swap, to give it a nice long lager, and hopefully make it awesome!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/5/15)

Bottled mine last week. Finished a little higher than expected @ 1.026 from 1.088 - so a touch more sweetness than I intended - the medium toast american oak is adding some vanilloids too.

*Swappers:*

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

*Lunchers*:

1. Masters
2. n87
3. Mikeyr
4. Paulyman + SWMBO
5. Cortez (well for as long as I can entertain the kids...)
6. Digety


*Food*
Masters - Ribs (for smokin) Potato salad
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.
Cortez - Cheeses + cold cuts


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/5/15)

Bottled mine a few weeks back should be good to drink.

*Swappers:*

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

*Lunchers*:

1. Masters + Eager brew assistant
2. n87
3. Mikeyr
4. Paulyman + SWMBO
5. Cortez (well for as long as I can entertain the kids...)
6. Digety


*Food*
Masters - Ribs (for smokin)
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.
Cortez - Cheeses + cold cuts

The lunch menu is makin me hungry


----------



## Reman (27/5/15)

Fark, been at 22c the last 4 days and a few swirlings and hasn't dropped a point  going to bottle as is and hope it all comes good by swap day.

Swappers:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB 
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast). 
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Lunchers:

1. Masters + Eager brew assistant
2. n87
3. Mikeyr
4. Paulyman + SWMBO
5. Cortez (well for as long as I can entertain the kids...)
6. Digety
7. Reman + kiddies (is that ok?)

Food
Masters - Ribs (for smokin)
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.
Cortez - Cheeses + cold cuts
Reman - Greek salad and some bangers


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/5/15)

^ ^ couple of question: 

Mash temp ? 
Yeast ?
Does it taste sweet? 
Hydro reading or refractometer?


----------



## Mikeyr (28/5/15)

OK, photo doesn't tell the story, was nice and clear first pour, then bit cloudy and frosty after the taste check!!

Could have had more hops, and i was worried about going too hard!

Definitely drinkable and only 3 weeks in the bottle! Not too fishy!

BTW Pratty1, i still have your little fella's hostage, will take along to Barls! They're empty now though.....


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/5/15)

Oooh Chinook IPA! 

I had forgotten about those soldiers, from memory it was a rye pale ale with mosaic and a robust porter....hope you had them on the day, they were filled from the tap prior to the pickup. Were they any good?


----------



## Mikeyr (28/5/15)

Mate they were shocking .......... I reckon i need to test at least another dozen just to make sure :chug:
Rye was my fav. Porter was champion too!


----------



## marksy (28/5/15)

How are you keeping it @22?


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/5/15)

Heat belt, they are like $20bucks from keg king.


----------



## contrarian (29/5/15)

I have a choice of 2 beers fermenting for this at the moment. Both APAs one with cascade and Amarillo and one with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers. Will see which one tastes better after some dry hopping.


----------



## n87 (29/5/15)

marksy said:


> How are you keeping it @22?


ive got a reptile heat chord draped around the freezer.
last winter i used an aquarium heater in a laundry tub. if you need to keep your beer warm, the aquarium heater is excess to requirement at my place. im sure i could be convinced to let it go for a beer or two


----------



## marksy (30/5/15)

Hey Barls, 


The week leading up to the case swap, what is time that I could possibly drop off my share of the case swap? I have monday 15th off, then I`m working everyday, so could drop off in evening. 

Pick up dates, not sure yet on work. 

Cheers mate.

marksy.


----------



## barls (30/5/15)

ill be home on monday all day with the exception of between 11-12.30. other than that I'm home most nights from 5.30
also anyone who needs my address pm me and ill send it through


----------



## Reman (30/5/15)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ couple of question:
> Mash temp ?
> Yeast ?
> Does it taste sweet?
> Hydro reading or refractometer?


Feeling a little red-faced now.

A couple of months ago the SWMBO broke my hydrometer, of course it was my fault for leaving it out  Went out a bought a new one with my next order which happened to be a porter (see nizmoose base porter thread) this also stalled at 1.020, same as this hefe. Only just remembering that today I did what I should have done the first day I got it which was to do a plain water test. Came out at 1.004 didn't it!

So bottle the hefe today after some chilling overnight at 14c it read 1.019, adjusted to 1.018 for temperature, adjusted to 1.014 for my off hydrometer. Phew! That's more like it!

(And 22c was achieved somewhat inefficiently by putting in the bathroom with the heat lights on)


----------



## hobospy (3/6/15)

Got to admit I was a bit pi$$ed when I signed up for this, about to bottle tonight so may not be ready to drink come swap day. Actually got to look for what bottles I have, will aim for 750 but may be a little on the short side :-/. Is this a show stopper? Also, added my name to the food list, any idea on what else we want to bring along for food?

Christopher

Swappers:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Lunchers:

1. Masters + Eager brew assistant
2. n87
3. Mikeyr
4. Paulyman + SWMBO
5. Cortez (well for as long as I can entertain the kids...)
6. Digety
7. Reman + kiddies (is that ok?)
8. Hobospy

Food
Masters - Ribs (for smokin)
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.
Cortez - Cheeses + cold cuts
Reman - Greek salad and some bangers


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/6/15)

Don't worry about the due date, I made mine last night, pitched Burton Ale yeast this morning, fermentation is about to kick into gear....wont be ready for consumption till mid August.


----------



## hobospy (3/6/15)

Cool, now I just have to hope I have good lot of bottles, think they are either 660 or 700 or 750 or something ... :-/


----------



## paulyman (3/6/15)

I actually prefer it if the drink now dates are spread out a bit, my liver will thank me.


----------



## barls (3/6/15)

yeah the major concern is its in a bottle not if its ready or not.


----------



## hobospy (3/6/15)

OK, seems my first case swap is turning into a bit of a balls up. Anywhoo, everyone OK with me having 700/750ml bottles? I haven't got enough of one size, most will be 750, bit shit, happy to drop out if this is going to cause an issue :/


----------



## marksy (3/6/15)

Just tasted mine again tonight. Enjoyable. A few more weeks in the cellar and a week in the fridge and itll be nice. 

Smaller bottles I am personally fine if its 680. Its more for me about exchanging beers and tasted others. 

Cheers


----------



## barls (3/6/15)

hobospy said:


> OK, seems my first case swap is turning into a bit of a balls up. Anywhoo, everyone OK with me having 700/750ml bottles? I haven't got enough of one size, most will be 750, bit shit, happy to drop out if this is going to cause an issue :/


so long as you have beer in bottles it doesn't matter if they are a touch short.


----------



## hobospy (4/6/15)

Cool, thanks everyone, just got to make sure I am a little more prepared for the next swap 

Beer is now bottled, I tasted it and it seemed quite good for a first attempt ......


----------



## Topher (4/6/15)

If you are anywhere cronulla i have a shitload of bottles im trying to get rid of. 

Or for less than 20bucks you can get a box of plastic 750ml bottles from the lhbs.


----------



## skb (4/6/15)

Barls I have to disappear overseas now on the 12th and get back the Sunday 21st. Are you ok if I drop a case around your joint before the 12th and pick up the swap on the 21st


----------



## skb (4/6/15)

Is it 21 bottles in total


----------



## Josh (4/6/15)

Bugger! Completely forgot about this. And I haven't been on AHB in a while.

I've got a Steinbier (not swapping) and a Coffee Beer (haven't tasted yet) in fermenters right now. If the Coffee Beer isn't flash I'll whip up a Pale Ale this weekend.

From what I can gather the swap is taking place on the 20th at barls' place? If so, I will drop my beers off in the morning. I have a charity movie session of Minions at Top Ryde from 10am that day. Then I will come back to either help swap or take my case home. Count me out for food, I'll be eating at the charity event.


----------



## hobospy (4/6/15)

Isn't it 18 bottles in total as two folk have dropped out and you don't count your own beer?


----------



## mb-squared (4/6/15)

I'm a case-swap newbie, but I suspect it's standard procedure to include an extra bottle for the host and the organizer?

M


----------



## barls (4/6/15)

josh, ill take the stein beer please.
thats fine josh I'm sure we will still be going when you get here.
as for numbers its 19 beers total so only 18 are required but bring a few extras( doesn't have to be the same for side swaps).
ill have a couple I've got most of the taps in the keg fridge running atm as I've just changed most taps.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/6/15)

hobospy said:


> Isn't it 18 bottles in total as two folk have dropped out and you don't count your own beer?


To swap 19 brews is hectic at best. Its easier to make up 19 crates (well actually 38 crates) of exactly the same so its much easier to go home with the same beers. If one of them is yours, such is the price. Barls driveway isn't THAT big and also a lot of swappers wont be there. It is SO much easier if all the crates are the same.

What usually happens is after you have taken your crates away, you can bring your beer back and swap it with someone elses. Or leave it for the host (Barls loves VB ...clones or the real stuff).

And if a few blokes bring a few extra, the famous side bar swaps occurs. That way, you get to take home more than 18 bottles of other brewers beer.


ps. One for the organiser .........pppppppphhhhhhhhhhhhffffffffffffff.


----------



## barls (4/6/15)

Fatgodzilla said:


> To swap 19 brews is hectic at best. Its easier to make up 19 crates (well actually 38 crates) of exactly the same so its much easier to go home with the same beers. If one of them is yours, such is the price. Barls driveway isn't THAT big and also a lot of swappers wont be there. It is SO much easier if all the crates are the same.
> 
> What usually happens is after you have taken your crates away, you can bring your beer back and swap it with someone elses. Or leave it for the host (Barls loves VB ...clones or the real stuff).
> 
> ...


this is a fine example of why he will be sleeping outside with the dog at the end of the night.
definitely no eis bock for this one.


----------



## marksy (4/6/15)

I'm happy to add a few extras to swap more!!!


----------



## paulyman (5/6/15)

Since we don't need quite as many bottles as I thought, I took the opportunity to do a side by side this evening of the kegged version and the bottled version. The kegged version is just about to kick after 2 and a bit weeks, was delicious. The zythos and mosaic give it an "earthy melon" taste and aroma. Sounds weird, but it works. The bottled version is only just carbed, I like 'em at the lower end though, so it works for me. Not much aroma that I can detect (bummer), the taste is definitely more to the earthy mosaic end of the spectrum. I am concerned I can detect a hint of warm alcohol Fusels maybe (only in the bottled version)? But maybe its because I cracked the bottle at room temp.

The differences are probably because I cubed one with mosaic and one with zythos and then dry hopped a 50/50 mixture in both. I can't remember which is which though. But I'd say the kegged version was the Zythos and the bottled version was the mosaic.

They are both the clearest beers I have ever produced as well.

edited mostly for spelling.


----------



## digety (7/6/15)

Swappers:

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Motch
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Lunchers:

1. Masters + Eager brew assistant
2. n87
3. Mikeyr
4. Paulyman + SWMBO
5. Cortez (well for as long as I can entertain the kids...)
6. Digety
7. Reman + kiddies (is that ok?)
8. Hobospy

Food
Masters - Ribs (for smokin)
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.
Cortez - Cheeses + cold cuts
Reman - Greek salad and some bangers 
Digety - Snacks - chips, dips etc


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/6/15)

Fatgodzilla said:


> To swap 19 brews is hectic at best. Its easier to make up 19 crates (well actually 38 crates) of exactly the same so its much easier to go home with the same beers. If one of them is yours, such is the price. Barls driveway isn't THAT big and also a lot of swappers wont be there. It is SO much easier if all the crates are the same.
> 
> What usually happens is after you have taken your crates away, you can bring your beer back and swap it with someone elses. Or leave it for the host (Barls loves VB ...clones or the real stuff).
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I'm new to this case swap stuff and like your thinking, using crates. I was planning on a couple of milk crates or a 54L tub from Bunnings, so is each person responsible to come with crates then?


----------



## barls (8/6/15)

Yeah it certainly makes life easier


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/6/15)

barls said:


> this is a fine example of why he will be sleeping outside with the dog at the end of the night.
> definitely no eis bock for this one.


last time I slept with your dog we both walked funny for weeks :blink:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/6/15)

digety said:


> Swappers:
> 
> 1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
> 2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
> ...


----------



## barls (8/6/15)

Fatgodzilla said:


> last time I slept with your dog we both walked funny for weeks :blink:


told her you were coming and she looked like she was ready to steal food off you again.


----------



## motch02 (9/6/15)

Sorry guys I have to pull out, just realised I'm off to a Wedding in Kangaroo valley that weekend

Swappers:



1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Lunchers:

1. Masters + Eager brew assistant
2. n87
3. Mikeyr
4. Paulyman + SWMBO
5. Cortez (well for as long as I can entertain the kids...)
6. Digety
7. Reman + kiddies (is that ok?)
8. Hobospy
9. Fatgodzilla.
.
Food
Masters - Ribs (for smokin)
n87 - nice fresh bread and rolls, can grab some gourmet snags if there isnt going to be enough food already
mikeyr - Happy to contribute anything... how about home made coleslaw to go with the ribs and roll? Maybe some Buffalo Wings!
Paulyman - Homemade potato salad.
Cortez - Cheeses + cold cuts
Reman - Greek salad and some bangers 
Digety - Snacks - chips, dips etc
Fatgodzilla - Meat.


----------



## n87 (9/6/15)

motch02 said:


> Sorry guys I have to pull out, just realised I'm off to a Wedding in Kangaroo valley that weekend



Couldnt you just drop you beers off to someone else thats going?


----------



## motch02 (9/6/15)

Yeah I guess if any one is around the Inner City or Cronulla, I could drop off before the date

I have a Saison that came out at 7.1%


----------



## H0U5ECAT (9/6/15)

This sucks.
Due to work commitments, I'm going to need to pull out of the Case swap.
I'll be in Perth on that weekend.
I might however be able to get my case over though for swapsies if time permits.


----------



## marksy (9/6/15)

Man at the rate this is going there will be no one left. I made a funny boo boo with mine, so I label my beers in ascending order, so I've been tasting the highest number for the case swap, thinking yep this is cool, then when I went to make sure I had the 18 bottles I found a batch labeled number 7, and I thought what the hell is batch 7. Oh yeah that's the case swap batch that I hid so I wouldn't drink it. Haha. Anyways I'm tasting one now and its quite enjoyable. Happy with it.


----------



## barls (9/6/15)

ok if anyone can't make the date I'm happy to store them in my shed provided you can get them to me before hand. I'm home 5 days a week and you can drop off to my work in gladesville if you need.
just pm me peoples.


----------



## hobospy (9/6/15)

motch02 said:


> Yeah I guess if any one is around the Inner City or Cronulla, I could drop off before the date
> 
> I have a Saison that came out at 7.1%


I live just across the bridge, happy to pickup and drop off if you like, just let me know where and when.


----------



## hobospy (9/6/15)

Plus I liked the saisons we had a the ISB thing 

Happy to help pick up anyone else that can't make the date but is still interested.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/6/15)

Here is the current list and I will PM those that have yet to include the beer style/name (SKB, Josh & Contrarian )

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## contrarian (9/6/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## skb (9/6/15)

contrarian said:


> 1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
> 2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
> 3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
> 4. Out
> ...


----------



## skb (10/6/15)

so looks like we are at 18 bottles ! plus host tax ! so 20 bottles


----------



## Josh (11/6/15)

I should be in. Will confirm beer prior to the date.

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8%
13. barls - smoked brown
14. Josh - to be confirmed
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## Reman (12/6/15)

Sampled the hefe tonight and it's pretty damn good. Nicely carbed, though it will probably fizz up a little more in the next week. Nice banana with a background of cloves, reminiscent of Franziskaner.

It will be ready to drink on the day and probably best now rather than leaving. Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## barls (12/6/15)

had a slight problem with mine but I'm moving to the back up batch of the same thing.
ill be bottling the second one this weekend.


----------



## n87 (14/6/15)

Bottled mine today
4.5%
Tasted pretty Schwartzy to me... now to wait for it to carb up. would give it atleast a good 2 weeks.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/6/15)

Bottled mine last night, will be ready mid August


----------



## barls (14/6/15)

bottled the second half as the other ended up overcarbed.
will be ready to drink mid august


----------



## marksy (14/6/15)

Barls are you home tomorrow around midday - 1pm???


----------



## n87 (14/6/15)

marksy said:


> Barls are you home tomorrow around midday - 1pm???


If he is not, my work is in the same area, you could drop them in and i can take them for you.


----------



## barls (14/6/15)

should be more than likely ill be dealing with a sick child again.
if I'm not chuck them out the back on the patio and ill deal with them when i come back.


----------



## barls (14/6/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8%
13. barls - smoked brown rtd 14 aug
14. Josh - to be confirmed
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## Reman (14/6/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen - rtd Immediately! - recipe http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/755835/crispy-hefeweizen-2
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8%
13. barls - smoked brown rtd 14 aug
14. Josh - to be confirmed
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## marksy (15/6/15)

barls said:


> should be more than likely ill be dealing with a sick child again.
> if I'm not chuck them out the back on the patio and ill deal with them when i come back.


Hey Barls, can you pm your address please? 

Cheers. 

Marksy.


----------



## barls (16/6/15)

anyone else need my address?
just to help you all find it ill leave the red bug in the driveway.


----------



## Mikeyr (16/6/15)

Yes thanks Barls and I may have missed it but so we have an official kick off time and rough "lunch time"?

I've decided to burn up a years worth of brownie points ...... I need to book my "return" ride!........ I am so going to pay ....... :huh:


----------



## barls (16/6/15)

looking to start around 11.30 isn and do the swap around 12.30-1.
I've been checking the beers on tap and they are tasting quite good.
my wife is out of town so I'm happy to run amok


----------



## mb-squared (16/6/15)

yep, I need an address. I'll have my son with me, so just swapping and running.


----------



## Mikeyr (16/6/15)

Oh god! ....... and me an innocent little beer swap virgin, I do hope I'm not going to be led astray :beer: 
Barls pm me your address when you get a chance, need any extra chair or anything? Can chuck them in the ute.


----------



## barls (16/6/15)

should be good on chairs and the such


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/6/15)

barls, need an addy to drop off ribs, would a second smoker be handy? Or wheelie bin tap setup? PM me.

MB


----------



## Topher (17/6/15)

Same here for the address. Im gonna have to be a drop and run too.


----------



## n87 (17/6/15)

I will also need an address if i am to turn up,
Will be bringing my assistant brewer (not a child... though sometimes he acts like one)


----------



## barls (17/6/15)

address sent anyone else need it?
should fit everything in this smoker as i can feed about 40 people out of this thing.
if you want to bring the wheelie bin set up go for it. I've got 4 kegs on tap and a nice range of bottles.


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/6/15)

Cool cool what time is best for you friday for me to drop in drop off ribs?


----------



## barls (17/6/15)

probably afternoon after 2pm.as I'm going to try and sort things in the morning.
give me a call on o4o9550588 and make sure I'm there.


----------



## n87 (18/6/15)

Hey guys, i was just going to type up a quick reference sheet to go with the beers, so you dont have to check here when you are wondering what that beer is.
i am planning on printing this out today (short notice i know), so if everyone who hasnt already could list their:
style and or name
ABV
RTD date

any other fields needed?

I will leave spaces so they can be scribbled in later, but it always looks better when they are all printed 



1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
4. Out
5. Out
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
8. Out
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen - rtd Immediately! - recipe http://beersmithreci...py-hefeweizen-2
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8%
13. barls - smoked brown rtd 14 aug
14. Josh - to be confirmed
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager - 4.5% - RTD 1/8/15
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter. Drink in mid July to allow flavours to mellow.
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone


----------



## skb (18/6/15)

My number 12 stout is RTD now ... it is an experimental brew so hope it is OK


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/6/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter - RTD August 14th
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen - RTD Immediately! - recipe http://beersmithreci...py-hefeweizen-2
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8% - RTD now
13. barls - smoked brown - RTD 14 aug
14. Josh - to be confirmed
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager - 4.5% - RTD Aug 1st
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter - RTD July 15th 
20. mb-squared - APA or IPA
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Total 18 beers (17 swap + 1 for host = 18 each)


----------



## mb-squared (18/6/15)

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter - RTD August 14th
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen - RTD Immediately! - recipe http://beersmithreci...py-hefeweizen-2
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8% - RTD now
13. barls - smoked brown - RTD 14 aug
14. Josh - to be confirmed
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager - 4.5% - RTD Aug 1st
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter - RTD July 15th 
20. mb-squared - Equinox/Mosaic IPA, 7.03%, RTD today
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Total 18 beers (17 swap + 1 for host = 18 each)


----------



## n87 (18/6/15)

thanks guys

this is what it looks like so far. 

View attachment AHB Mid Year Case Swap.xlsx


----------



## Mikeyr (18/6/15)

Alc on mine is around 5.7%

RTD - Now,

Bottled - 3rd May


----------



## contrarian (18/6/15)

Mine is 4.8% RTD 25/6


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/6/15)

Forgot the ABV - Pratty Robust Porter is 5.0%


----------



## mb-squared (18/6/15)

just realized mine should have said 7.3%, not 7.03


----------



## Topher (18/6/15)

Mine should say Dry Irish Coffee Stout - with cold brewed Ethiopian Jimma coffee. 

ABV about 5%. ( not exact as some of the beer froze in the fermenter and now it's had some coffee added in) 
RTD now ( bottle fills from keg )

Edit: bad gramma n spellink


----------



## barls (18/6/15)

Mine is around the 5%. I don't have the numbers with me


----------



## n87 (18/6/15)

Thats cool.

ill print them out this arvo, after that, they can all be written in by hand. hopefully most of the blank spots are people coming round for lunch


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/6/15)

Mine is around 4.9% and RTD now


----------



## n87 (18/6/15)

OK, Printed
any more additions can be written in.

Attached in case i forget the printouts  

View attachment AHB Mid Year Case Swap.xlsx


----------



## marksy (18/6/15)

I'll pull mine up on pc later tonight.


----------



## Topher (18/6/15)

Is anyone caffeine sensitive?

Tastes good but I feel like a freakin hummingbird.


----------



## barls (18/6/15)

i am. but ill survive.
10 mls of cola is all i need to get the shakes.


----------



## Topher (18/6/15)

Should be able to squeeze a few out without coffee out if you prefer. 

Ive been tasting coffee all day. And usually cut myself off at 12. Plus the coffee beer tonight has tipped me over some kind of limit. 
Probably like 2 or 3 coffees in a longneck. So its either a sharing beer, a breakfast beer or a 'fire up' beer. 

Mrs topher has politley suggested i need more (normal) beer to calm down.

EDIT: That's 12 o'clock...not 12 coffees.


----------



## barls (18/6/15)

ill survive. on the upside you will get a decent feed back on it.


----------



## Topher (18/6/15)

Sweet. The base beer isn't bad....but a little too acrid and roasty for me. Thats the idea of the coffee, tone it down and round it off.


----------



## marksy (19/6/15)

The beersmith profile was "The English Extra Special Strong Bitter"
Alc% = Est 5.5
IBU = Est 43
EBC = Est 25

Ready to drink now, it has been bottled for almost 1 month. 

I find with all my Long necks, they are best *left in the fridge for a minimum of 3 days prior to drinking.* I find it really helps bring the flavors out, as opposed to putting them in the fridge the day of wanting to drink. 

I also added to the case swap the following for side swaps or drinking on the day:

#30 - Stout x 3 (my oatmeal stout minus the oats)
#33 - Left of Pale Ale x 2 (made from all the left over ingredients I had, Nelson Sav hops in there)
#34 - Tim Taylor Land Lord Clone x 3 (really bloody tasty - but needs the time in the fridge for max malty goodness, excellent head) 

Im away with work all weekend, it would have been great to catch up and put a face to all the names. Next time I am requesting the day off, it sounds like its gonna be a ripper!

Thanks to Barls for hosting and letting me drop my case swap over early in the week too!

Enjoy!

Cheers.

Marksy.


----------



## Josh (19/6/15)

Add this to your print outs:
14. Josh - White Milk Stout (of sorts) - 5.5% - RTD 20 July

1. Pratty1 - Robust Porter - RTD August 14th
2. Hou5eCat - Hop Gobbler ESB
3. MikeyR - John West IPA (it's a chinook)
6. Masters- Lager
7. Marksy - ESB
9. Topher - Stout with cold drip coffee (my own roast).
10.Paulyman - Pale Ale
11.reman - Hefeweizen - RTD Immediately! - recipe http://beersmithreci...py-hefeweizen-2
12. Skb - Choc Chili Stout 6.8% - RTD now
13. barls - smoked brown - RTD 14 aug
14. Josh - White Milk Stout (of sorts) - 5.5% - RTD 20 July
15. n87 - Schwartz Vienna Lager - 4.5% - RTD Aug 1st
16. Cortez - Oaked RIS - 8.3% - RTD - Recipe http://hyperfox.info...grain01.htm#162
17. Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.2% - RTD (although it won't hurt to age it a bit)
18. Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
19. Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter - RTD July 15th 
20. mb-squared - Equinox/Mosaic IPA, 7.03%, RTD today
21. Hobospy - Innis & Gunn Clone

Total 18 beers (17 swap + 1 for host = 18 each)


----------



## Josh (19/6/15)

I'll also bring some side swaps of Pumpkin Farmhouse Ale and Stone Beer 2015.


----------



## Topher (19/6/15)

I've toned the coffee beer down. It gave me funny dreams and Mrs Topher said I was a bit of a sex pest so I'm not to combine that much coffee and beer again. 

I Halved the dose.


----------



## barls (19/6/15)

Topher said:


> I've toned the coffee beer down. It gave me funny dreams and Mrs Topher said I was a bit of a sex pest so I'm not to combine that much coffee and beer again.
> 
> I Halved the dose.


lol
thats funny but were you more of one than normal is the big question
ok I've got the ribs from masters and ill put them on when i get up in the morning so they will hopefully be done around 12-1.
I've got the onions in the urn pre cooking. I've got chicken thigh I've got to cut up and put in the marinade.
kegs are all good but will check them again in a sec.
that only leaves the gas bottle and making a potato bake in the morning.


----------



## paulyman (19/6/15)

Missed the labelling bit:

10. Paulyman - Zythos/Mosaic APA - est 5% ABV - RTD Now.


----------



## skb (20/6/15)

Guys have a great day wish I was joining but dropped beers off a week ago and get back from overseas on Sunday so miss by a day !!


----------



## barls (20/6/15)

ribs are on.
see you all in a few hours.


----------



## Topher (20/6/15)

My eta is about 1pm. Quick gday, swap, then i gotta head back.


----------



## Topher (20/6/15)

SHIT! LATE CHANGE: My scales must be stuffed. The keg blew 13 bottles in. Some campers are going to have to take a bottle conditioned IPA made with 100% weyerman Munich1 and chinook and citra. 6%


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/6/15)

Topher said:


> SHIT! LATE CHANGE: My scales must be stuffed. The keg blew 13 bottles in. Some campers are going to have to take a bottle conditioned IPA made with 100% weyerman Munich1 and chinook and citra. 6%


Yes please!


----------



## marksy (20/6/15)

That sounds great.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/6/15)

Hi All,

Big thanks to Barl's for the hospitality and to those that pitched in for the lunch feed, the ribs were great!

I'm looking forward to cracking a few open during the winter.

Nice to meet you, hope you all had a good day

Pratty


----------



## Topher (20/6/15)

The stout is drink ASAP. Let it warm up a bit.

The IPA needs a full two weeks of carbing. It didnt get a proper cold crash so sit it in the fridge for a few days before consuption.


----------



## Topher (20/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Big thanks to Barl's for the hospitality and to those that pitched in for the lunch feed, the ribs were great!
> 
> ...


Seconded. Party on dudes.


----------



## Mikeyr (20/6/15)

Barls,

Mate fantastic day, unbelievable hospitality and i need more of iced..... drool .....sorry, cleaning up the mess now .... and that was 73% perfect .... 100% may be fatal!

Thanks to all, as a "swap virgin" even with grey hair it's an intimidating proposition, what a hell of a bunch of great people!

I've come away with a heap of ideas and six months worth of stuff to do ... buy and damn it ... kegging.... damn damn damn.

What to open next ..... I may be a bit .... :drinks:

Mike


----------



## paulyman (20/6/15)

Thanks for the great day guys, it was great to meet everyone. Thanks for the hospitality, the mild and the ribs Barls.

Just cracked open Reman's Hefe with dinner. If that is the standard I'm super happy, it is a banana bomb! Had a Moo Brew Hefe recently and this beer shits all over it. Good job Reman.


----------



## barls (21/6/15)

thanks for all that turned up it was a definitely a great day.
looking forward to trying all the beers that were swapped.


----------



## Reman (21/6/15)

paulyman said:


> Thanks for the great day guys, it was great to meet everyone. Thanks for the hospitality, the mild and the ribs Barls.
> 
> Just cracked open Reman's Hefe with dinner. If that is the standard I'm super happy, it is a banana bomb! Had a Moo Brew Hefe recently and this beer shits all over it. Good job Reman.


Seconding the props to barls for hosting, especially allowing my girls the run of the house! Apologies for any mess they left 

Pauly, thanks for the kind feedback. It's always a bit nervous as I can tell you the million faults with it, but it gives you a nice feeling that others enjoyed it 

Looking forward to tasting and giving feedback for others as well. I've got the lager in the fridge to try first!


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/6/15)

Great job hosting barls, good food, great beers, lots of inspiration for new things to try to brew.
Molly I think has decided one tap will be flanders!!
It was great to put some faces to names, we might just have to do this again.


----------



## Topher (21/6/15)

Hey guys what is the ettiquette re tasting notes. Are we doing it in this thread? Or starting another with recipes and tasting?


----------



## barls (21/6/15)

normally a second thread with notes.


----------



## Josh (21/6/15)

Reman said:


> Seconding the props to barls for hosting, especially allowing my girls the run of the house! Apologies for any mess they left


Thanks for bringing them. Billy would have been a nightmare if he didn't have some playmates.

Good to see you all, if only briefly. Next time I'll plan better and have a ready swap beer.


----------



## n87 (22/6/15)

A big thanks to barls for the venue, and that beer. I dont think i will ever find a Krystal like that again

Had the Hefe over the weekend. Definitely bannannary... a little to much for my tastes.
But that did not stop it getting drinked. Beautiful easy drinking beer.


----------



## hobospy (22/6/15)

Also just want to say thanks for the swap, definitely plan on organising alternative methods for getting there and back next time though ......


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/6/15)

You blokes should have hung around for the scotch and port .. and dancing girls ?????????????

Great stuff Barls. Couldn't wait all morning for you to get out of bed, but I didn't dirty the sheets and washed up all those glasses. Close to paying my dues!



> Seconding the props to barls for hosting, especially allowing my girls the run of the house! Apologies for any mess they left


thank your daughter for the red skin and the biscuits they left behind!! Eating them now!!!


----------



## skb (23/6/15)

Oh glad I did not make it as on my long lost of weaknesses is scotch and port


----------



## skb (28/6/15)

Tasting notes here 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86877-mid-year-nsw-case-swap-tasting-notes/#entry1296246


----------

